# Bundesliga 17-19 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Bochum v Bor. Monchengladbach

17/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (24) 
Eintracht Frankfurt v Bayer Leverkusen

18/10/2008 14:30 BST
  3.20 3.20 2.10 All Bets (25) 
FC Koln v Cottbus

18/10/2008 14:30 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (23) 
Hannover 96 v Hoffenheim

18/10/2008 14:30 BST
  2.35 3.20 2.75 All Bets (25) 
Hertha Berlin v VfB Stuttgart

18/10/2008 14:30 BST
  2.40 3.20 2.70 All Bets (24) 
Karlsruhe v Bayern Munchen

18/10/2008 14:30 BST
  5.50 3.40 1.60 All Bets (25) 
Werder Bremen v Bor. Dortmund

18/10/2008 14:30 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (25) 
Wolfsburg v Bielefeld

18/10/2008 14:30 BST
  1.45 3.75 6.75 All Bets (23) 
Hamburger SV v Schalke 04

19/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (24)


----------

